# 2015 Supersix EVO 109mm spindle removal



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Does the spindle come out of the bottom bracket from one particular side, ds or nds, or does it not matter? I am going to use compressed air to cool spindle so it is easier to remove, but didn't know if it would come out easier if pushed from a particular side.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Should not make a difference, but, what crankset do you have?
Usually you only have to remove one crank arm and push towards the crank arm that was not removed.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the SISL2 crankset, just read the spindle is really hard to remove.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

scuuder3 said:


> I have the SISL2 crankset, just read the spindle is really hard to remove.


My SISL2 spindle isn't hard to remove.
Make sure you grease it & the bearings when you put it back in.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Rubber mallet will take care of that. then, follow tlg suggestion when you reinstall it.

btw, make sure the bike is well supported when using he rubber mallet. if it is not, then, all the force applied to the spindle willbe wasted.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> Rubber mallet will take care of that. then, follow tlg suggestion when you reinstall it.
> 
> btw, make sure the bike is well supported when using he rubber mallet. if it is not, then, all the force applied to the spindle willbe wasted.


Sometimes a rubber mallet absorbs too much energy to break loose stuck parts. You can also use a block of wood and regular hammer. You'll get much more impact force against the spindle. 
And definitely have the frame supported so it doesn't move.


----------

